# Life on the streets HARDCORE



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 9, 2018)

Just a couple documentaries that are pretty intense. I remeber seeing them years ago and thought id show them to anyone that hasent seen them here. This is how i learned what jenkum is btw. One is russian street kids and the other is new york homeless, mostly crack users living in abandoned amtrack tunnels. 

The children of Leningradsky 
&
Dark Days ........Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 9, 2018)

aftercare


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 9, 2018)

god damn...children of leningradsky got me feeling a bit for the first time in a while


----------

